# FMAT: Filipino Combat Systems Greece - Michael Kossivakis



## Clark Kent (Mar 6, 2008)

*Filipino Combat Systems Greece - Michael Kossivakis
By FCSGREECE - Fri, 07 Mar 2008 03:31:47 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

*Michael Kossivakis* was born January 27, 1965 in Athens - GREECE and began his Martial Arts Training in March 1974 at the age of 9. He has open to first Martial arts school in September 1985.




















*6th* Degree Black Belt *KARATE *2000 by USAKF (USA Karate Federation) & AKBBA (American Karate Black Belt Association
*5th* Degree Black Belt *JU-JITSU *1997 by USMA (United States Martial arts Association)

*2nd* Degree Black Belt *WADO RYU *1985 by WKA (World Karate Federation HKF Department)
Certified Senior *Examiner *in Karate and Ju-Jitsu
Certified *KICK BOXING Trainer* by WAKO, IKF, WKA, ISKA, IKSO, WKC, PKA, 
Certified *FILIPINO COMBAT SYSTEMS Instructor*

From *1992* to *2007* he has repeatedly teach in*65 Different* Citys in Greece and many Countries: USA, France, Germany, Italy, Switzerland,England, Ireland, Cyprus, Albania, Bulgaria, Hungary. 

He has teach over 200 seminars in (Sport Karate, Self Defense, Police Defensive Tactics, Semi & Full Contact -Kick Boxing.) and more to 500 seminars in FCS and FCS Tactical

*Only 2007, he teach 130 FCS Seminars!*

He has 15 FCS Schools (Patra, Chania, Kos, Pirgos, Salamina, Chalkida, Peristeri, A. Ierotheo, A. I. Renti, Kipseli, Glifada, A. Glifada, A. Patisia, Pagrati, N. Smirni) and 7 FCS training groups in *Greece* (Amaliada, Aigio, Cholargos, A. Paraskevi, Galatsi, N. Faliro, Marousi) and 5 FCS Schols in *S. France* (Monaco, Cannes, Lecannet, Sophia Antipolis, Antibes)

Assistant in FCS Founder Ray Dionaldo seminars in Belgium, France, England, Hungary, Italy, Greece

He has over 1000 hours of seminar training in martial arts styles by such us: 

*FMA*
PEKITI TIRSIA KALI
MODERN ARNIS
INAYAN ESKRIMA
DOCE PARES ESCRIMA
INOSANTO KALI
SERANTA ESKRIMA
LAPUNTI ARNIS DE ABANICO
VISAYAN ESCRIMA
BALINTAWAK ARNIS
INTEGRRATED ESCRIMA
KALI SIKARAN
WARRIOR ESKRIMA
PAMBUAN ARNIS TULISAN
BUKA JALAN
SAYOC KALI - SILAK
SAYOC FIGHTING SYSTEMS
SAYOC TACTICAL
BALINANDO ESCRIMA PANGAMUNT 
ATIENZA KALI
LIZVIMIDA ARNIS KALI BROTHERHOOD

by Grand Masters & Tuhon
Cris Sayoc,  
Tom Kier,  
Felix Cortez,  
Raffy Pambuan,  
Onto Carburnay,  
Boddy Taboata, 
Fred Lazo

and Guros  - Instructors
Mark Denny,
Bob Breen,  
Krishna Godhania,  
Jeff Espinoys, 
Gass Magda,  
Emanuel Hart, 
Mark Viley, 
Sunny Umprad, 
Samuel Dulay, 
Ditier Knutel, ) 
Julio Felices, 
Bob Dublajamin, 
Toni Veeck, 
Raoul Gianuzzi, 
Karl Atienza  
Darryl Atienza 

*JAPAN*
SHOTOKAN
WADO RYU
SHITO RYU
ISHIN RYU
KOBUDO
SHORINJI RYU
JUDO
Can Ryu JU-JITSU
Goshindo JU-JITSU
Hontai Yoshin Ryu JIU-JITSU, 
Hakko Ryu JU-JITSU,
AIKIDO
AIKIJITSU
IAIDO

By Grand Masters
Sensei KASE 10th Dan
Sensei KANAZAWA9th Dan 
Shihan DEMURA 9th Dan
Shihan LA MONICA 9th Dan
Kyoshi MORIS 9th Dan
Sensei SUZUKI8th Dan
Master OBATA 8th Dan
Sensei DONOVAN 8th Dan
Kyoshi THERIEN 8th Dan 
Sensei MORIS 8th Dan 
Shihan BLOCK 8th Dan 
Master YAN DE HAAN 8th Dan

and Masters - Instructors
Shihan BROWNE 7th Dan
Sensei LEE 7th Dan
Shihan BROWNE 7th Dan
Sensei YAHARA6th Dan
Sensei FRENETTE 6th Dan
Shihan SAILY 6th Dan
Shihan CHEEK 6th Dan
Shihan FINCH 6th Dan
Shihan BEDARD 6th Dan 
Sensei LAMONT 5th Dan
VISSALLI SHESTAKOV 18 Times Russian Judo Champion

*KOREA*
WORLD TAEKWONDO
INTERANTIONAL TAEKWONDO
CHOI KWAN DO
World HAPKIDO, 
MOOSUL KWON, 
KONG SOO DO, 
Hal Moo HAPKIDO
YUDO

By Grand Masters
Grand Master KWAN CHOI 9th Dan
Master KOEUI MIN 8th Dan 
Master PARK SOO NAM 8th Dan 
Master KIM SEI HYUK 8th Dan 
Master HORENT 8th Dan
Master KWAN 8th Dan 
Master CHONG 8th Dan 

and Masters - Instructors
Master ROGERS 7th Dan
National University Corea Taekwon do Team
Adidas Taekwon Do Demonstration Team 
HENK MEIJER World Champion & Holland National Taekwon do Coach
KY TU DANG European Champion & Denmark National Taekwon do Coach 
LUIGI MELIS European Champion & Holland National Taekwon Do Coach Assistant

*USA*
&#917;d Parker's KENPO
KAJUKENBO, 
HAWAIAN LUA, 
F.I.G.H.T,
JKD
AMOK

By Grand Masters
Grand Master *ED. PARKER **10th* Degree
Master *TATUM **10th* Degree
Master *PLANAS 10th* Degree
Master *VELEZ 10th* Degree
Master* COLIANDRO 8th* Degree

and Masters - Instructors
*SOTIS *Founder
Profesor *TIM TACKET* 
Professor *SEPULVEDA **6th* Dan
Sensei *WILLIAMS* 6th Degree

*KICK BOXING*

By World Kick Boxing Champions
*JEAN YVES THERIULT *
*BILL 'SUPER FOOT' WALLACE*
*JOE LEWIS* 
*FRED ROYERS* 
*ROB KAMAN* 
*RAMON DECKER* 
*RAUL LAMY* 
*STAN 'THE MAN' LONGINIDIS*
*ERNESTO HOOST *

*CHINA*
CHUAN TAO KEMPO, 
PAI LAM,
WING CHUN
WING TSUN

*ISRAEL*
GRAV MAGA, 
HAGANAH

*OTHERS*
PENTJAK SILAT
BJJ
STAV

*Michael Kossivakis* is a man with broad horizons who got down to training and higher learning in many styles, systems and theories in the attempt to conquer most completed and circular knowledge and always one to concider him self a student, is forever willing to learn from anyone, anywhere, at any time and continues to study under anyone who is qualified to teach_._ 

http://www.fcsgreece.com/videoclips.php

http://www.fcsgreece.com/photogallery.html







Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

